# Best Western and English horse and rider!



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

This contest is for the Best western horse and the best english horse. It should represent either discpline.
Rules
*must be in full tack
*maybe in motion or not
*pics only 
*must have rider
*please state western or english and the event (reining,jumping,etc.)
*may enter 2 pics 
*places are 1,2,3,4. 
*1 and 2 will recieve a cool edited pic of there choice. I will judge on Feb 28! Have fun!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite: western/barrel racing









Starlite: english/flat work


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Western Pleasure:








English hack/hunt:


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Sonny: English Flatwork. (trotting)








Sonny: English jumping


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I need at least 3 more entries! So I am extending the contest til March 3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Denny: Western/Roping, Ranch branding.









Dobe: Western, Roping/Ranch branding.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Natasha: english riding - flatwork walking 
















Decebal: english riding


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to enter but need to find pictures.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Julia && IOALOT. Huntseat Pleasure.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Contest is closed in 2 hours get in those entries!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Contest is closed!
Drum roll!! 
The placings for the best western horse and rider are...
1.smrobs and Denny
2.kmdstar and starlite
3.smrobs and dobe
4.irydehorse4liyfe

for english horse and rider...
1.Sonnylove and sonny jumping
2.irydehorses4lyfe
3.jxclass
4.Lobelia overhill

All first and second winner please PM me your fav pics and I will creativley edit them to you liking!
Thank you for your entries.


----------

